# South America resort as a solo girl - advice please!



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Think you should really try to find a snowboard camp. Will be lotsa ppl and most is planned and included, and there's a staff if anything happens.


----------



## hengmok (Jan 19, 2014)

Rip154 said:


> Think you should really try to find a snowboard camp. Will be lotsa ppl and most is planned and included, and there's a staff if anything happens.


Thanks, I was thinking about something like that, so any chance you Could recommend a specific one?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

As someone else said, I'd go through a group travel business.

July is not really the time to go, August is your best bet, and late August at that. I've done SA many times and going in July is a real gamble.

Sass Global is a great operation....

SASS Argentina | Argentina Summer Snowboard Camp & Ski Camps

Outside of that in Chile, La Parva & Valle Nevado are relatively easy to get to from Santiago. There are hostels, and usually quite a few Americans and Canadians around.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I would suggest looking for a trip to bariloche as the ride up to Valle nevado is a killer. Plus being at 10k above sea level at the base of the mountain is not the best feeling. (If you get attitude sickness)

If you go to bariloche, the town is pretty awesome and you can take public transportation to the mountains. It's about 30 min bus ride. There are quite a few hotels around the town.


----------



## hengmok (Jan 19, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> I would suggest looking for a trip to bariloche as the ride up to Valle nevado is a killer. Plus being at 10k above sea level at the base of the mountain is not the best feeling. (If you get attitude sickness)
> 
> If you go to bariloche, the town is pretty awesome and you can take public transportation to the mountains. It's about 30 min bus ride. There are quite a few hotels around the town.


Would you still suggest to around Bariloche in July (thinking around 13th-18th, I return to Canada right after unfortunately) I heard that the mountains in Chile are higher in altitude, therefore, more snow


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

hengmok said:


> Would you still suggest to around Bariloche in July (thinking around 13th-18th, I return to Canada right after unfortunately) I heard that the mountains in Chile are higher in altitude, therefore, more snow


High altitude does not correlate to more snow unfortunately. Look at pnw snowfall vs colorado snow pack. 
You need moisture and cold air masses more than altitude. July is a crap shoot in the south like between Thanksgivingand christmas is in the north. Could be anything from Great snow to nothing. 

I agree with the SASS recommendation. I have met the people that run and rep this company a number of times and they are great. Trips look legitimately good too.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

It's a gamble but place close attention to weather reports, although this are mostly wrong anyways. 

The last time I went, it was late august/early Sept and the it was spring like conditions. I think they had a bad season the year I went.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you do end up going to bariloche, please visit this place for steak. It's a small place so go early.. best steak I had in Argentina..


----------



## hengmok (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, 

Bariloche seems like a feasible option, plus the steak is an obvious selling point. However the flight is a lot more than to Santiago... but I guess I need to take into account transportation to and from the hill...

SASS looks great and all but I don't have 3000$ USD in this era of my life. I'm hoping to spend half of that which I figured is manageable if I stay off the resorts and in cheap accommodation.


----------

